# ? about Shadow Ridge Villages vs Enclaves



## cecenk (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm considering a resale of Shadow Ridge.  I found an auction with a photo on Enclaves but I pm'd the seller and they said it was a "floating" unit so that it could be used in either Villages or Enclaves.  It's deeded as unit 1549.  So I think that's in Villages isn't it?  Can it really be used for either?


----------



## aka Julie (Apr 15, 2009)

cecenk said:


> I'm considering a resale of Shadow Ridge.  I found an auction with a photo on Enclaves but I pm'd the seller and they said it was a "floating" unit so that it could be used in either Villages or Enclaves.  It's deeded as unit 1549.  So I think that's in Villages isn't it?  Can it really be used for either?



Building 15 is indeed in the Villages section.  They are considered two different properties with Marriott for reservation purposes.  If you own Villages that is where you will stay, the same for Enclaves.  Not sure how II handles it though.  We bought a resale last year and stayed there last month for the first time as owner.  Can't believe how much the resale prices (at least on Ebay) have dropped since we bought last March -- about $4000 at least.


----------



## applegirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome to TUG! 


It sounds as though this seller owns a "villages" unit, which is closer to the main pool and just lovely (it's where we own too).  If you buy a villages unit, when you book your week each year it can only be for the villages.  If you desire to stay at enclaves, you can depoit your week into II and put in  a request for an exchange.  If you have your heart set on enclaves I would wait for a resale unit to become available.

Best of luck!  We love our Marriott.

Janna


----------



## jlp879 (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't imagine the resale unit would be for Enclaves. 

Interval International treats Marriott Shadow Ridge as two separate resorts.  For II, MRD is Marriott Shadow Ridge (original) and MR2 is Enclaves.  

MRD has something like 700 units while I'm guessing MR2 has 100 at most.  

I doubt there are resales on eBay now for Enclaves as the place is so new.  We were there in March and only three buildings were open.  The pool was dead.  The pool bar/restaurant was only open a few hours each day since no customers were around.  

Plus, if people just bought at Enclaves with the developer, selling now would mean taking a huge loss.  Who'd want to do that?  I don't know what maintenance fees are at Enclaves, but I would think people would want to test it out for a year or two before they sell.  These are the new Marriott "I wanna be Starwood properties".  The units are multi-functional in that there is little difference between a full one-bedroom and a studio lock-off.  

They are colourful to say the least.  Orange should be your favourite colour if you buy here.  When I saw the colour scheme, I thought, "well these units will need to be refurbished in about 5 years at most!"  That colour is just too au curant to last!  

These Enclave units look terrific.  Everything is brand new.  If you get a full two bedroom unit, you really have two living rooms.  There is a full kitchen in the "deluxe" unit.  A partial kitchen in the studio.  Doesn't work for us as we have small kids and we really just want an extra bedroom to put them in.  They can't cook -- yet.   

Works great if you have two adult couples traveling together.  Or you're an empty nester and can get two weeks this way.   

It will be interesting to see how the Enclaves do.  This is a big change for Marriott.  Look to Lakeshore Reserve units to see how this area fares.  The units currently built all look into the new pool area.  In the older Shadow Ridge area, none of the units look into the pool.  The pool area is incredibly private.  People will either love or hate the new layout.  The Enclaves pool has every unit looking into it.  When new Enclaves buildings are built, they'll have golf course views.  Which would you rather have?  

As Shadow Ridge guests, we spend ALL our time at the pools.

Look to the Lakeshore Reserve floorplans, 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom, 2 lock-off master suites as the example for Enclaves.  This is what most people will have here.  Is this the new direction for Marriott Vacation Clubs?


----------



## Empty Nest (Apr 16, 2009)

Good review of the Enclaves.
I had the same reaction to the decor--Brady Bunch orange.

But I could stay in the lock off for a week then master very easily because there is a washer dryer and large refrigerator in the deluxe lock off and 2 TV's, so there is no fighting over the remote.  It's very much like a Westin.

However, there are two different kinds of lock offs--deluxe and regular.  The regular doesn't have the frills I mentioned above AND there  is no balcony on the regular lock off.  Deal breaker for spending a week in just the lock off, maybe a good thing if you have small children and are using the whole unit.

Of course the Deluxe units cost more.

We'd like to trade in sometime just to check it out.  The architecture is attractive and very different from the Villages.


----------



## NWL (Apr 16, 2009)

jlp879 said:


> The units currently built all look into the new pool area.



2 out of the 3 buildings overlook the pool.  Building 4500 has most of it's units overlooking the 15th tee boxes.  It does have one end of the building with 6 units overlooking the pool.  The other end overlooks (somewhat) the 14th green, but is also next to the parking lot.  Personally, I would not like a unit overlooking the pool.  They are very close to the pool, so you get all of the noise.  Plus everyone would see me eating my breakfast in my jammies!!

Even-though the unit you are considering is in the Villages, you may use the Enclaves pool, etc.  There are no security guards at the entrance.   

Cheers!


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 16, 2009)

Can someone list the buildings in the Villages v. the Enclaves?  For example, are the Villages buildings 1 - 20 and the Enclaves everything higher than 20?  Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## NWL (Apr 16, 2009)

Tax Man said:


> Can someone list the buildings in the Villages v. the Enclaves?  For example, are the Villages buildings 1 - 20 and the Enclaves everything higher than 20?  Any insight would be appreciated!



In a nutshell, the Villages start with 1000 or 2000.  The Enclaves start with 4000.  If you need more info, just ask!

Cheers!


----------



## applegirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Empty Nest said:


> The architecture is attractive and very different from the Villages.



This is one thing I was very disappointed about the Enclaves.  The architecture was too modern, in my opinion.  It looked so angular, boring. I love the design of Villages, it looks mediterranean, resort like!  Well, I guess design is all about personal taste and preference, huh?

My other real gripes about Enclaves is that the units are smaller (by 150 sq. ft.).  We have little kids who need room to play and stretch out, so this smaller size really irritated me.  Also, there is a crazy sliding door between the very small family room and the master bedroom.  So that if you are staying in just the 1 bedroom unit with more than 2 people, you will have zero privacy in the master bedroom.  This is also a problem for me.  If our kids were on the couch sleeping, we're not suppose to have fun?! 

Some people will love Enclaves, I just don't.  The Villages section is great though.

Janna


----------

